# LGB Train Value - Santa Fe, NYC!



## Bob123

Hello all,

My father has always been a train enthusiast and his scale of choice is O-scale.

He picked up 2 G-scale locomotives and two passenger cars along with some O-scale track some years ago. He intended to set it up but never did and now wishes to sell them. I have done some research (ebay etc) and found the values to be all over the place. I am on many forums for various hobbies and know they are a great resource. Which is why I joined here! Any help on pricing would be greatly appreciated!

All of these were ran exactly one time to ensure they worked after he purchased them brand new. They were then stored.

Santa Fe locomotive 20570
Santa Fe locomotive sound car 20582

New York Central Locomotive 21570
New York Central Locomotive sound car 21582

He also has 2 passenger cars with Santa Fe logos (stickers) 30570

Track: LGB-Perfect Condition

15 curved 12 inch sections

7 straight 12 inch sections

4 straight 48 inch sections


----------



## Railroadinovations

Rob,
I have doing some research on your trains and it is difficult at best to give an accurate assesment of value due to the fact that I have found E bay prices ranging from 100 dollars per Santa Fe coach to 700 dollars. So as you said prices are all over the place. I did some auction checking and local buyers as well as E bay and train collectors associations.
E bay can be diffucult to estimate values from simply because most of the people on E bay are dealers and some are quite greedy. The prices on E bay to say the least are rediculously high and most of the time these products are continually relisted because of it. I have seen some items that never sell. You have to remember that with trains, value depends on the market, the condition & how rare, but most of all it depends directly on the buyers and what they are looking for. Someone looking for a certain model will pay more than someone who just wants another appealing model train.
Your models are in perfect shape and so are the boxes and since LGB went out of business some years back LGB trains have gone up in value or have held their value. LGB is trying to come back but values on certain equipment are still higher than others. You also need to consider the fact that they may be in good shape but they are considered used. I am going to try to give you the best info. from my research I can and I hope I am close. Their may be other opinions so be sure and consider everything. Due to fluctuations in value and other info I can only give a range on some items. For exact values chack with an auctioneer but remember there is a descent fee for this.

Santa Fe set $800-$950 More with the right buyer. Be aware you can buy both of these units through USA Trains for $949.00 NEW and with this economy and a warranty buyers will go their first in most cases.

New York Central set $900-$1,150 (I have seen these units on E bay for up to $1,500 but it takes forever for them to sell if they ever do) Once again you can buy both of these units through USA trains for $949 but New York Central is popular witrh east coast G scalers and may even get you more and once again, it is an LGB.

Passenger cars approx. $300 each (have seen them new for $199 but they are in more demand according to the auction reps. I have seen them on E bay for as high as $595 buy it nows)

Track is not as valuble because there are a lot of manufacturers making it now. New brass track is anywhere from 9 to 11 dollars a foot new. So this is the best I could do.

15 curves $130 or thereabouts.
48" straights $150 for all 4.
7 12" $55

I am no expert but you have some nice stuff and if you can connect with the right buyers at the right time you may end up with a lot more. You can also find train auctioneers on the internet that will sell it for you at an auction and maybe get you considerably more but there are auctioneer fees as well as other connected fees that will end up eating up some of your profit.
I hope this helps some and please consider other opinions from other replies on this post. Someone else just might be the expert. Good luck and thanks for asking! 
Ken ISKoT


----------



## Bob123

Ken,

I cannot thank you enough for the time you spent helping a compete stranger out on the internet. Not only is your post extremely informative and useful, But i believe it is one of the most comprehensive answers to a question posed on any forum I've ever been on.

Again, thank you very very much for your time. I will be following your advice and trusting your price ranges.

Thank you!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Railroadinovations

No problem, I wish you luck with your sale! Ken


----------



## lilskul

If only I could get one of those Sante Fe locomotives for a good price. I'm not a fan of older steam engines just because but mostly because I love the diesels so much. 

Let us know if you post them and where you post them.


----------



## Big Ed

lilskul said:


> If only I could get one of those Sante Fe locomotives for a good price. I'm not a fan of older steam engines just because but mostly because I love the diesels so much.
> 
> Let us know if you post them and where you post them.


Why don't you pm him with the request.
A lot join up for a price then you never see them again.
Not to say that is the case here.

If you pm him it will show up in his e mail that he has a message.
He might come back and answer you then.

The last he logged in was with his thank you post.


----------



## Bob123

lilskul said:


> If only I could get one of those Sante Fe locomotives for a good price. I'm not a fan of older steam engines just because but mostly because I love the diesels so much.
> 
> Let us know if you post them and where you post them.



I sold the Santa Fe on ebay, sorry 

The NYC is still for sale but I believe it is being purchased soon...


----------



## gc53dfgc

what was the price for the NYC engines?


----------

